# Any Texas Medical Patients?



## PeacefulKid1992 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi i am a patient from Cali, just wondering if any texas patients on here.


----------



## Tamorin (Jul 31, 2011)

Whats the deal in that state with the limited liablity law?


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 31, 2011)

Limited liability?


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have no idea lol are yall texas patients?


----------



## MrDank007 (Jul 31, 2011)

Texas is not medical


----------



## Tamorin (Jul 31, 2011)

in one of my recent hightimes magazines they had a judging concert feasival thing in Austin and they had a picture of texas law stating limited liability for marijuana.


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Aug 1, 2011)

When was this?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2011)

MrDank007 said:


> Texas is not medical





PeacefulKid1992 said:


> *sigh* bump.....


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Aug 1, 2011)

^ Whenever u ready i can send u to the other world  no guns needed, now goodbye and good life to you sir!
n texas is medical is just not as big, i seen this guy with medical bud that a doctor from tx gave to him but i never saw him again it was
at a corner store.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2011)

PeacefulKid1992 said:


> ^ Whenever u ready i can send u to the other world  no guns needed, now goodbye and good life to you sir!
> n texas is medical is just not as big, i seen this guy with medical bud that a doctor from tx gave to him but i never saw him again it was
> at a corner store.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2011)

PeacefulKid1992 said:


> ... i seen this guy with medical bud that a doctor from tx gave to him but i never saw him again it was
> at a corner store.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2011)

PeacefulKid1992 said:


> ^ Whenever u ready i can send u to the other world  no guns needed, now goodbye and good life to you sir!
> n texas is medical is just not as big, i seen this guy with medical bud that a doctor from tx gave to him but i never saw him again it was
> at a corner store.



was it reggie or dro?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 1, 2011)

PeacefulKid1992 said:


> ^ Whenever u ready i can send u to the other world  no guns needed, now goodbye and good life to you sir!
> n texas is medical is just not as big, i seen this guy with medical bud that a doctor from tx gave to him but i never saw him again it was
> at a corner store.


 What big net muscles you have!

Buck may have wet his pants just now. 

Texas is not an MMJ state. Never has been. 

Any medicinal cannabis users in Texas are the same as the rest of us 'criminals.'

A natural genius would have known that already. 

If I have anything to say in the matter, it never will be MMJ. Full re-legalization is the goal.

If you are thinking of PMing me with a bunch of 10th grade insults, don't bother. You don't have the juice.


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Aug 1, 2011)

i know what states have medical but u wouldnt know cuz u dont live here,neways reggie is another term for regular like what u buy for nicks n dimes,dro is i guess what cali calls "chronic" canada or europe will be "skunk"


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Aug 1, 2011)

all grown men childish,immature comments will be ignored.
btw johnny ur on my ignore list so talk away.
Thank you now back to the topic.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2011)

PeacefulKid1992 said:


> i know what states have medical but u wouldnt know cuz u dont live here,neways reggie is another term for regular like what u buy for nicks n dimes,dro is i guess what cali calls "chronic" canada or europe will be "skunk"


"dro" is the name for cannabis that is grown hydroponically. "skunk" refers to a particular strain of cannabis.

wouldn't a natural genius know that? shouldn't a natural genius know that?



PeacefulKid1992 said:


> all grown men childish,immature comments will be ignored.
> btw johnny ur on my ignore list so talk away.
> Thank you now back to the topic.


the topic is "any texas medical patients?"

the answer: no. there are none.

want to talk about our mutual love for fabric selection?


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Aug 1, 2011)

I guess dude,people call cannabis different fucking names why u making a big deal about it bro like so childish n stupid. plz leave already.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> What big net muscles you have!
> 
> Buck may have wet his pants just now.
> 
> ...


i actually did wet my pants, but more in a wet dream kind of fashion. 

like you said, we are all bots programmed for your amusement, and this thread is ripe for the goal.

the only muscle that matters on the net is the grey one between your ears.

the natural genius may want to flex that one a little more often.

you out of school for the summer?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2011)

PeacefulKid1992 said:


> I guess dude,people call cannabis different fucking names why u making a big deal about it bro like so childish n stupid. plz leave already.


i addressed it simply and succinctly.

i did not make a big deal out of it.

i do derive quite a bit of amusement out of people calling good weed "dro" regardless of the medium in which it was grown.

it is one of those dead giveaways that you may not be dealing with a "natural genius".


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2011)

420BuzzKiller said:


> careful Buck, for some reason the mods are letting this kid troll


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 1, 2011)

PeacefulKid1992 said:


> all grown men childish,immature comments will be ignored.
> btw johnny ur on my ignore list so talk away.
> Thank you now back to the topic.


 That's fine. You don't understand half of my statements anyway.

Somebody will quote me, I'm sure.

The topic was concluded even before it started because your premise was uninformed. Fucked.

Now with no more ado.


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Aug 1, 2011)

maybe yall should get a job?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 1, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> i actually did wet my pants, but more in a wet dream kind of fashion.
> 
> like you said, we are all bots programmed for your amusement, and this thread is ripe for the goal.
> 
> ...


 The NG brings a wet noodle to a gun fight every time he pops off.

Yeah, I'm taking one class. Business Applications. 

Studying for the Network Security+ certification mostly, though. I take the exam on the 16th.



PeacefulKid1992 said:


> maybe yall should get a job?


I bet he was up all night thinking that one up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> That's fine. You don't understand half of my statements anyway.
> 
> Somebody will quote me, I'm sure.
> 
> ...


that panda looks so happy.

ps: check my visitor messages 

you were right on the money.



PeacefulKid1992 said:


> maybe yall should get a job?


i already have a job as a cock gobbler, thus rendering the attempted insult you left in my visitor messages as hurtful as a box of kittens.


----------



## HankDank (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know but god i wish Texas was MMJ, theres alot of people here suffering who could really benefit from what it can provide..i personally dont believe marijuana is a cure-all but i've seen what it can do to aid in peoples recovery/management and think its much more of an asset than big pharm drugs made from god knows what.
I don't think Texas will ever be on board with MMJ unless over 50% of the nation turns as well. But if HR2306 passes, i believe Texas will become one of the leaders in the cash cropping industry of marijuana


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes sir^ just becuz i live in another state,what and im a patient what now i cant have medicine and a douchebag from cali can "uncle buck" "johhnybitch"


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 1, 2011)

PeacefulKid1992 said:


> Yes sir^ just becuz i live in another state,what and im a patient what now i cant have medicine and a douchebag from cali can "uncle buck" "johhnybitch"


 That's MISTER Johnny Hammercock to YOU, boy.

Ignore THAT.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2011)

PeacefulKid1992 said:


> Yes sir^ just becuz i live in another state,what and im a patient what now i cant have medicine and a douchebag from cali can "uncle buck" "johhnybitch"


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 1, 2011)

Let us thread-jack this motherfucker.

I am close to shutting my grow down. It all depends on the timing.

The cure jars are full to capacity so I'll have plenty of float.

The industry is Zero Tolerance on piss tests, especially the security end.

I'll probably just convert it to winter tomatoes and herbs and shit.

I had planned on re-entering the economy after the fall semester, but I got curious and looked at degree plans. In December I will be three classes shy of another degree.

At it will be a helluva lot more valuable that the one I hold now. So I may stick around.

Haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2011)

i was once a favored contender on the now defunct north american cock gobbling circuit (NACGC), which has since given way to the pan-american cock gobbling circuit.

back during my glory days on the NACGC, i was able to complete the various stages of cock gobbling (which consisted of 1) humanely killing your cock 2) preparing your cock for cooking and eventual gobbling 3) ritual blessing of cock 4) cock dance for the cock gods 5) cooking your cock 6) gobbling your cock and 7) post cock-gobbling prayer) in no more than 78 minutes.

this is an impressive feat, especially when considering the intricacy and precision involved in the cock dance for the cock gods and the possibility of salmonella due to skimping or rushing the cooking of your cock.

once the NACGC was incorporated into the PACGC, a bevy of cock gobblers usurped me. i was no longer able to maintain my competitive edge against such titans of cock gobbling like leticia yniguez and ricardo juan chavez, the legendary cock gobbler from lima, peru.

i can put up some archived videos from my cock gobbling glory days if it pleases you. i know how much a natural genius gets off on cock gobbling.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Let us thread-jack this motherfucker.
> 
> I am close to shutting my grow down. It all depends on the timing.
> 
> ...


if you shut it down, will you post a pic or two of your tomatoes for our admiration?

i have been considering going back to school. there are several fields that interest me and are easy enough to obtain a certification that will put me on the road to digitalizing medical records or making homes more energy efficient. i like my gig right now, but it can't last, sadly.

stay in school for as long as possible for my sake. if you're working 40 hours, i'll never get to troll it up with you.

but seriously, i have no idea what your best move is.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 1, 2011)

I remember where I was when I heard Elvis died. August 16th, 1977.

I was riding in a pick-up truck with my cousins, on a gravel road in Southwestern Arkansas when we heard it on the radio.

It was the brief merging of two huge eras in pop culture. One was beginning and one was about to end. Star Wars had opened a month or two before and theaters were still full every night. 

That movie stayed in theaters for over a year. Unthinkable nowadays.

I just realized I will be taking my cert exam on Elvis Day. 

FUCK....


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> I remember where I was when I heard Elvis died. August 16th, 1977.
> 
> I was riding in a pick-up truck with my cousins, on a gravel road in Southwestern Arkansas when we heard it on the radio.
> 
> ...


august 16th will be an exciting day for both of us.

i am driving out to colorado (yet again) for the wedding of one of my wife's best lifelong friends.

on the way back, we will be staying at little america, a hotel with signs and signs and signs for hundreds of miles (what else is there in wyoming?)

i have passed by that place so many times and longingly wished to settle in for the day, sit around on the high plain, and smoke a joint while admiring the beauty of the uintah mountains in the distance, past a seemingly never ending stretch of range, underneath a blue sky that seems to go on even longer when it has a few clouds in it.

well, this time, it is a reality. and i plan to leave early enough that we get there just in front of check-in time, to maximize my dream. 

something about the frontier really gets my rocks off.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 1, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> august 16th will be an exciting day for both of us.
> 
> i am driving out to colorado (yet again) for the wedding of one of my wife's best lifelong friends.
> 
> ...


Sweet.

If you like that you would absolutely shit your pants with sheer delight every day you were in or around Big Bend National Park.

That place is amazing.

Viva Terlingua!

You can't do this any more, but up until 9/11 there was an unofficial river crossing at a town on the river. I can't for the life of me remember the name of it. Anyway, you would go to this crossing and a guy in a boat paddled you across the river for a dollar apiece. 

We then walked a few hundred yards to this restaurant in Mexico, a small pack of dogs accompanied us there. We ate until we nearly burst, and Dude was waiting there to paddle us back across the river.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Sweet.
> 
> If you like that you would absolutely shit your pants with sheer delight every day you were in or around Big Bend National Park.
> 
> ...


yeah, but it's in texas 

i keed, i keed.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 2, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, but it's in texas
> 
> i keed, i keed.


Oregon is great....

For me to poop on!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;3-TfZslHKoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-TfZslHKoo&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Oregon is great....
> 
> For me to poop on!


thank you for the context in the follow up clip.

have you visited yet? oregon in the summer is quite the beauty to behold.

all other times....not so much.


----------

